# post your showmanship photos!



## diamonr4ever (Jan 29, 2008)

Post your showmanship photos.








Mine's kind of blurry.lol


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Key word was riding, you don't ride in showmanship!


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

I think Western Showmanship still has to do with riding.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

No it doesn't.


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

How does it not? Western Showmanship although on the ground is still Western.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

You can't ride a horse when your standing by it.


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

The forum isn't strictly for riding western. It is of course labeled such but it doesn't have a description saying "Riding only." It has to do with the Western Discipline all together.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

No it specifically says Western Riding. But this is a retarded argument so whatever cashes your check.


----------



## diamonr4ever (Jan 29, 2008)

Okay why are people arguing on this post. i didn't do this post for people to argue on it! i guess I should have looked at the tab better.  I was just bored and decided to do this.


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

I just thought it was mildly rude to say what you did to her, I'm not trying to argue. I just don't see how Showmanship is inappropriate for this forum as there are no "Showmanship" forums here. 

I apologize Harlee as it is not my place to say who can post what where. I feel silly now. I'm sorry for arguing on your thread Diamond.


----------



## diamonr4ever (Jan 29, 2008)

Abby said:


> I just thought it was mildly rude to say what you did to her, I'm not trying to argue. I just don't see how Showmanship is inappropriate for this forum as there are no "Showmanship" forums here.
> 
> I apologize Harlee as it is not my place to say who can post what where. I feel silly now. I'm sorry for arguing on your thread Diamond.


 What she said wasn't rude. i am new to forums so please stick with me.lol. Thank you for trying to explain. you have no reason to feel silly. You also have a point there is no showmanship or halter section. Where else can we post our showmanship pictures.


----------



## DGW1949 (Oct 24, 2007)

If you can't handle 'em on the ground, ya can't handle 'em from the saddle. So in that respect....yeah, the two are related.
Besides that, it's real obvious that both the horse and trainer are both "western". I'd also bet a dollar that they both ride western too. Just because the horse aint saddled (and the girl aint riding) in that particular photo, don't make it any less so.

Nice looking horse, Diamon.  .

Now you girls go to your rooms, untill you can play nice. :wink: .

DGW


----------



## diamonr4ever (Jan 29, 2008)

DGW1949 said:


> If you can't handle 'em on the ground, ya can't handle 'em from the saddle. So in that respect....yeah, the two are related.
> Besides that, it's real obvious that both the horse and trainer are both "western". I'd also bet a dollar that they both ride western too. Just because the horse aint saddled (and the girl aint riding) in that particular photo, don't make it any less so.
> 
> Nice looking horse, Diamon.  .
> ...


 Thank You. I like the saying.Also thank you about commenting on the horse. He was a old horse that I used to show apha a lot. We won year round champion in almost all the classes we showed in except youth showmanship.lol. Here is a picture of me riding him.







Thank you for repling(sp).


----------



## diamonr4ever (Jan 29, 2008)

The picture isn't working for me so I'll try again.lol


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Why not put it in show?


----------



## diamonr4ever (Jan 29, 2008)

Because when I think showmanship I think western unless it's hunter showmanship. that's just my opinion though.


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

harlee rides horses, is it really that big of a deal. it's western. i don't see where it really matters. it's not like it's clogging the forum or anything. i have pictures of my friend showing her horse, but i can't find them anywhere!


----------



## tiffanyp1980 (Jul 15, 2007)

wow i thought i was going to see a ton of pictures of something that i am interested in doing and all i got is negativity. I do not see the big deal. Diamond your horse is very handsome, indeed!


----------



## diamonr4ever (Jan 29, 2008)

amightytarzan5 said:


> harlee rides horses, is it really that big of a deal. it's western. i don't see where it really matters. it's not like it's clogging the forum or anything. i have pictures of my friend showing her horse, but i can't find them anywhere!


 That's what I thought too. When you find the pictures please post them.lol


----------



## diamonr4ever (Jan 29, 2008)

tiffanyp1980 said:


> wow i thought i was going to see a ton of pictures of something that i am interested in doing and all i got is negativity. I do not see the big deal. Diamond your horse is very handsome, indeed!


 I thought I was going to see a lot of pictures too. Thank you for commenting about my horse. I have a new one right now that I'm hoping will be my equiation and jumping horse.


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

I have some pictures, its not my horse but its my friends, and I really want to share them! I'll see if I can dig them up.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Interesting topic and I think it's appropriate. Very unpleasant that some people just try to screw the topic they don't like... :twisted: 

I plan to try it this year as well although never had experience with it. Diamon, is it halter showing the first one? What exactly you suppose to do there? Just walk or trot as well?


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

If a moderator feels the need to move a post, they will do so. These forums are not meant for members to argue about where a post belongs - that does not make for very interesting discussion. This post is fine where it is - so get to posting those photos!  

I actually have no showmanship photos, as I have not done it in many years . Maybe this summer.


----------



## diamonr4ever (Jan 29, 2008)

kitten_Val said:


> Interesting topic and I think it's appropriate. Very unpleasant that some people just try to screw the topic they don't like... :twisted:
> 
> I plan to try it this year as well although never had experience with it. Diamon, is it halter showing the first one? What exactly you suppose to do there? Just walk or trot as well?


 I was dfoing a showmanship pattern. I think I was heading to the 2nd cone in that picture. Thank you everybody for supporting me on this post.


----------



## HrsGrl323 (Nov 6, 2007)

Here is a picture of me in 4-H Showmanship with my horse Sage. We placed 4th
















This is me showing my yearling candy at a production show. Not exactly showmanship but close enough.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm very interested to see more pics! Your horse looks nice, Diamon!!


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

Nice photos guys. 

I love Candy (of course I am partial  )


----------



## diamonr4ever (Jan 29, 2008)

HrsGrl323 said:


> Here is a picture of me in 4-H Showmanship with my horse Sage. We placed 4th
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Finally photos!lol. Thank you very much. Nice Horse.lol. I'm so happy today. Keep em coming.


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

I love showmanship!! It is my fav! - THIS WOULD BE WHERE I WOULD POST THIS THREAD TOO


----------



## diamonr4ever (Jan 29, 2008)

I Love Lane said:


> I love showmanship!! It is my fav! - THIS WOULD BE WHERE I WOULD POST THIS THREAD TOO


 Very nice horses. What farm are you from?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Great pictures, I love Lane! Where have you been?


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

just been busy this weeek 

Rodgers Paint Horses in Culleoka TN. But i live in Australia now


----------



## JMJ~Arabians (Jan 9, 2008)

Here is Slick and I doing a play day show in Stock Halter: http://lizstabbertphoto.smugmug.com/gallery/2894470_dPYty#155659323_jQHM5-A-LB

Nevermind MY outfit, wasn't gonna do western until the last minute and I had no dress clothes. It was ok though because it was only an open show and not judged on "look" alone. 

Head shot: http://lizstabbertphoto.smugmug.com/gallery/2894470_dPYty#155659411_JWtNp-A-LB

Sorry for the links, they are a professional site and allow no saving.

Jenn


----------



## diamonr4ever (Jan 29, 2008)

very nice pictures everyone.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

I Love Lane, your horse's are lovely. And I wasn't trying to make a big deal of it all, I was just pointing out the obvious.


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

thanks Harlee. You need to think about the fact that showmanship is a PERFORMANCE class and is counted toward high point awards as such there for it belongs in a section about western riding. JMO :wink:


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

I personally think it would belong better in show because you clearly don't ride in showmanship but whatever I just pointed it out and it turned into a stupid pointless argument.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Can we all agree that in just about EVERY pic SOMEONE is wearing a coyboy hat and that is WESTERN so we're all HALF right???????????? :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I don't show...so more pics please...The horses are LOVELY


----------



## diamonr4ever (Jan 29, 2008)

Harlee rides horses said:


> I personally think it would belong better in show because you clearly don't ride in showmanship but whatever I just pointed it out and it turned into a stupid pointless argument.


 thank you


----------



## Skivvers (Apr 13, 2008)

not a lot of pictures on here, just arguing oh well here is pic i think it's halter but w/e, it's of me and my mom's QH:










Here is me and my boy  










I know this isn't showmanship/halter but it's when we used to do western, I kinda love it:


----------



## blossom856 (Apr 5, 2007)

I have a question or two. What's the difference between showmanship and halter?

Also is there a type of showmanship class that only judges how the handler shows the horse instead of judging the horses conformation?


----------



## blossom856 (Apr 5, 2007)

I have a question or two. What's the difference between showmanship and halter?

Also is there a type of showmanship class that only judges how the handler shows the horse instead of judging the horses conformation?


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

I Love Lane... gorgoues horses.


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

blossom856 said:


> I have a question or two. What's the difference between showmanship and halter?
> 
> Also is there a type of showmanship class that only judges how the handler shows the horse instead of judging the horses conformation?


Showmanship is judged on the exicution of a pattern on the ground by exhibitor and horse. It is not judged on conformation. A halter harse can be on 2 feet the whole class and still be judged as grand champion - as long as the judges get a long enough look at him to see his conformation obviously where as a showmanship class is a performance event - judged of how the handler can command their horse in the pattern. Very different classes - same attire. It is like comparing show jumping to dressage - the turn out and presentation may look the same but the events are completely different  hope this helps a little.

and thanks Love a Hero, and welcome


----------



## notorious_ (Apr 25, 2008)

Harlee rides horses said:


> Why not put it in show?


Because in ORDER TO RIDE you have to be able to control a horse on the ground. 

why are you trying to be so rude?

you are like this in every forum and you have no reason for it.


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

she's not trying to be rude


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

its not a showmanship class, but its the english equivlant, called a 'handler' class. The pic taken 2 years ago.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Nice photos, everyone!!


----------



## sandsarita (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm getting in on this one late, but thought I would add a few of my showmanship pics. Some are quite recent, some are very old.


----------



## americancowgurl31391 (Jul 9, 2007)

wow ur horses are gorgeous!!


----------

